# Va Beach, VA - Roy #58 Stunning



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13013832

Va Beach AC, Roy, #58, found with a collar; alot of the VA Beach GSDs turn out to be reclaimed, here's hoping...








[/img]


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

he is gorgeous


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh my he is gorgeous, that would suprise me is no one comes for him.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

he is gorgeous and looks very healthy, I hope he is reclaimed.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW! he is gorgeous and I sure hope he is reclaimed if not I might be going to VA!


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Yea I know what your mean, it would be a close run, I have a friend in VA beach!!!! LOL


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh my that is a good looking dog!


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll be in Williamsburg,Va Friday 13th and can transport him up for someone Saturday the 14th to bring back up to Maryland 30 miles north of DC. Not far from Va, WV, Pa so I can extend a little bit if someone wants him for Valentine's Day.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

how long will they give the owners to come forward? Or do they even do that if someone that wants him comes along?


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Adoption Requirements:
Animals that are impounded at the Bureau of Animal Control are held for a minimum of 5 days commencing on the first day after impoundment. Animals without a collar are held for 5 days, animals with a collar are held for 10 days. These animals are available for adoption if not first claimed by their rightful owner. Sterilization of a dog or cat adopted from the Virginia Beach Bureau of Animal Control is required under Virginia State Code 3.1-796.126:1


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting that - he sure is gorgeous!!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to keep my eye on this boy and that sable as they have really peaked my interest!!


----------



## tsarnick (Mar 17, 2007)

We are aware that he is there and in fact have already temp tested him. Doubtful we will get him, he already has several names on him if his owner doesn't reclaim him.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

okay, thanks.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverbump


Ok, you found the old thread, how ? I searched & searched !









Now, where did the Bowling Green, OH black male go ???????

Thanks................


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=971073&page=2#Post971073


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I just searched "Virgina Beach" in Rescue Thread

Try Searching "Bowling Green"


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Roy has been adopted according to Gene at the shelter.


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't think he would be there that long!


----------

